# Paint Craftsman Green



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi,
Anyone know a good match for the Craftsman dark green on their 8 hp 27 inch snowblowers?
Have to paint the bucket this spring as its all surface rust now.

Thanks in advance


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Husqvarna 582974901. It's the OEM paint. Pricey, but an exact match.

Comes in a 12 ounce can.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

db130 said:


> Husqvarna 582974901. It's the OEM paint. Pricey, but an exact match.
> 
> Comes in a 12 ounce can.



Ebay has it for $35.96 a can,thats more than I paid for the whole Snowblower. :wink2:
I was hoping for a tremclad match lol


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Take a chip from the machine to a good auto parts store. There should be something close for "Reasonable" money. $30 for a spray bomb is Ridiculous. Supply and demand I suppose.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh wow, talk about price gouging! LOL!

I bought my last can from Sears Partsdirect last year. - I redeemed about $4.50 in rewards points and combined it with a 10% off promo. My total with $6.99 shipping was $16.xx. 

They still have the 10% off promo and the can is $16.50

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/product/5hmqupwrhi-0071-917/id-582974901

I should also mention that my local craigslist has had several repainted craftsman snowblowers with non-matching paint and they look awful:


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I use Rustoleum dark Hunter Green


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

At Ollie's Bargain Outlet last April, I picked up few cans of Dupli-Color Perfect Match "-Ford Deep Jewel Green Metallic". I sprayed a bit over top of existing and it is "as close as fuzz on a tick's ear"


----------

